# monterosso e vernazza



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2011)

due meravigliosi gioielli liguri sono quasi stati spazzati via dall'acqua (monterosso praticamente non esiste più).


----------



## aristocat (27 Ottobre 2011)

mi dispiace moltissimo, spero che presto monterosso e vernazza tornino in sicurezza


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Tutta colpa del governo che non sa fare le opere AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

ridi di fronte alla morte e alla distruzione.complimenti


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

ho scelto di pubblicare foto della bellezza che quei posti avevano come augurio per un futuro più prossimo possibile.
noi liguri siamo gente che magari mugugna ma al momento in cui c'è da lavorare lo fa a testa bassa con buona volontà e spirito di sacrificio.
oggi i morti sono aumentati, chi crede preghi per loro.


----------



## aristocat (28 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva;bt215 ha detto:
			
		

> ridi di fronte alla morte e alla distruzione.complimenti


 Ma di chi parli, Minerva? A me dispiace immensamente. Spero che non fosse riferito a me il commento


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

del conte, ari


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva;bt215 ha detto:
			
		

> ridi di fronte alla morte e alla distruzione.complimenti


No.
Io non sono così.
Giocavo solo a farti provare cosa ho provato io quando Sterminator ha insultato noi vicentini per l'alluvione, con gli stessi toni.
Anche noi veneti siamo come i liguri.
Infatti Zaia si è subito mosso.
Lo so fa male, quando qualcuno si permette, impunito, di ridere di una disgrazia.
Noi veneti sappiamo che nessuno è immune da niente, e conosciamo l'arte di arrangiarci.
Tanto ti dovevo.
Almeno noi vicentini sappiamo come si sta a finire sotto acqua.


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

qui non c'è niente da giocare...e poi che c'entro io con sterminator?
non ho mai deriso nessuno e non ci si può permettere di farlo con me e la mia terra


----------



## aristocat (28 Ottobre 2011)

Grazie Minerva della precisazione . Per quanto mi riguarda, spero vivamente che questi due gioielli tornino a brillare come fino a ieri. Posso intuire lo stato di emergenza e lo strazio delle persone abitanti del posto. Come si è fatto in passato per altre questioni, non sarebbe male mettere in evidenza anche nel forum, iniziative che possiamo fare noi nel nostro piccolo per affrontare questo disastro. 
Ora ci penso su
ari


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Novembre 2011)

Minerva come va a Genova? tutto bene da te?


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Novembre 2011)

Ho appena appreso di quanto sta accadendo nella tua città...
Mi auguro che tu stia bene!


----------

